
US Government targeting Immigration Lawyers, Activists, and Reporters - traderjane
https://bostonreview.net/global-justice/lauren-carasik-government-targeting-immigration-lawyers-activists-journalists
======
traderjane
> Occasional disparaging comments from U.S. Customs and Border Protection
> (CBP) personnel suggested that Ramos’s advocacy had landed her on their
> radar, and then, on January 10, 2019, in the midst of the government
> shutdown, her pass was revoked without explanation.

> Around the same time, Al Otro Lado’s other codirectors, Erika Pinheiro and
> Nora Philips, were also harassed while attempting to cross the border. On
> January 29, Pinheiro was detained for two hours at the Tijuana crossing and
> then refused entry into Mexico; during the ordeal, she was denied access to
> attorneys seeking to advocate on her behalf.

> Mexican authorities detained Phillips at the Guadalajara airport two days
> later, where she had flown with her husband and their seven-year-old
> daughter. Mexican officials informed Phillips that there was an alert on her
> passport and held her for more than nine hours, during which she was denied
> food and water. The ordeal concluded with her being put on a flight back to
> the United States.

------
Perceval
It's against the law to encourage, aid, or abet aliens to illegally enter the
United States:
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1324](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1324)

~~~
eesmith
And "A vessel eligible to engage in the coastwise trade and later rebuilt
outside the United States may not thereafter engage in the coastwise trade."
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/46/12132](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/46/12132)

Both citations seem equally relevant to the article.

If you think your legal citation is meaningful, then I'll point out that 1)
the described (and alleged) retaliatory behavior are not listed as any of the
punishments in the text you quoted, 2) punishment without being able to
challenge the punishment is an abuse of power, and 3) why aren't the lawyers
and activists simply arrested for breaking the law?

